# tyre treatment, durability



## barber (May 8, 2006)

At the moment i use:

Megs Hot shine high gloss tyre spray

Its in a spray bottle (non-aerosol)...like the hot rims stuff is,
im sure you all know it  ...
I apply it with a meguiars yellow applicator pad soaked in the stuff because i find the spray too innacurate (car is very low and the tyres go up into the arches so spraying gets it on paintwork and on the wheel face)


Im pleased with the way it looks....

...for 5 minutes :wall: 

Is there any way i can get any kind of durable wet black glossy look to my tyres.... maybe layering it once its dry or anything like that?

(also what might be good for getting all the old tarry tyre blacker off the tyres???) 

cheers


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

First of all to get the best wet looking tyre i would always suggest that you sue some sort of degreaser after every wash ti get the build up off the tire and ready for a new coating of dressing
In my opinion the best looking wet look comes from Chemical guys trim gel 
Below is an example of the dressing


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I much prefer water based dressings to anything else. I tend to wash the rubber with a sponge each wash and use Poorboys Bold and Bright.

You don't need to use alot and it gives great results.


----------



## Nick666 (Apr 7, 2006)

Heh. Well cant see how you could get a wetter wet look than that one, David!


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

i was actually going to try the trim gel in my hair for that wet look


----------



## v-g (May 23, 2006)

Wow! Is there such a thing as TOO wet?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

i'm not keen on really shiney tires so use chemical guys silk shine (just bought 2 more bottles i love it that much) it gives a good shine not to in your face and well...460 miles later still looking good i kid you not...although its been dry here for near 2 weeks.


----------



## corksta (Mar 5, 2006)

I really like Poorboy's BnB. It goes on easy with a paintbrush and looks really nice when dry. Also washes off really easy with some APC.


----------



## Detailed Obsession (Mar 2, 2006)

I also stick with Poorboy's BnB. It gives a great finish, which is to my personal taste. Gels can give excellent wet look ability, be can also be messy compared to water based products.

Gareth


----------



## Tyler Owen (Apr 30, 2006)

I like the finish of Megs Endurance High Gloss Stuff, it does what it says on the tin, but the worst of it is when it ends up all around the arches and down the side of the car


----------



## pimpslap (Dec 5, 2005)

I think the Megs High endurance gel is great.
Good shine and long lasting.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I have been using the Megs Endurance for a while, I really like the finish and it lasts quite well, better than the Hot Shine spray, but still not lasting for that long...

Tried on the Starlett I did last week the Turtle Wax Tyre Gel (the new one, with the nano technology) and for it left a shine as good as the Endurance and it seems to be lasting better too, so this may well be worth considering. Its pretty cheap too.


----------



## barber (May 8, 2006)

Cool cheers lads, a few new things to try 

What kind of degreaser can i use to get the old muck off the tyres?
GUNK or something? or is that too harsh?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I use Autoglym Engine & Machine cleaner on tyres to remove old muck, spray on and agitate a little with a soft bristle paint brush, leave for a minute and then rinse off. Does the trick for me.


----------



## Finnie (May 22, 2006)

Where can I buy chemical guys slik shine from?? Cant find it anywhere! Maybe I'm blind.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Finnie said:


> Where can I buy chemical guys slik shine from?? Cant find it anywhere! Maybe I'm blind.


From David at Carwashnwax, an approved trader, try this...

http://www.carwashnwax.com/10278/info.php?p=13&pno=0&pid=548442&cat=&ack=9&search=&sought=


----------



## Finnie (May 22, 2006)

Ah I see, it's not a specific tyre gel!


----------

